# Bit Question



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a bit question.. after buy your bits and put them in storage like mine for instance its a drawer about 4'' wide and 18" long with a bunch of holes drilled in it to stand the bits up in place.. So after a long time how do you know what bits you have? you know like Roman Ogee Ogee bit or 3/4 round over I know identify by looks but like a roman ogee bit with a 5/16ths radius verses a 3/8s radius? is their a quick and accurate way what works for you?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, in the RT cab I order them from smallest to biggest! If I'm duplicating something, I cut an example out, clean it and use it to match bit profiles.

I have considered creating a list of all bits, this week I needed a 3/8r 1/2rnd bull nose bit for window aprons. I couldn't find the bull nose and was sure I had one. So I bought a CMT, brought it home, grabbed my wrenches out of the plunge case and guess what I found in its box? My PC 694 case has 5 bits in it.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

drasbell said:


> I have a bit question.. after buy your bits and put them in storage like mine for instance its a drawer about 4'' wide and 18" long with a bunch of holes drilled in it to stand the bits up in place.. So after a long time how do you know what bits you have? you know like Roman Ogee Ogee bit or 3/4 round over I know identify by looks but like a roman ogee bit with a 5/16ths radius verses a 3/8s radius? is their a quick and accurate way what works for you?


Hi Drasbell:

I'm going to confuse the issue even more. I have three different "levels" of bits, some dirt cheap, moderately priced and too damned expensive to use on anything else but the best, highest quality projects.

In the picture below, each drawer holds 40 bits. I have one drawer for 1/4" shaft bits and another for 1/2" bits. I also have one drawer for brass guide bushings and router inserts. 

As well, I have a drawer for large bit sets, a drawer for wrenches, allen keys, and plastic canisters of small parts (bearings etc.) and a drawer for other stuff, at the moment it is used to hold baseplates. In the spaces on either side of the cabinet are two places to put milk crates with routers or short fences etc.

So, I created a paper page that is a duplicate of my bit drawers. I just used my word processor (WordPerfect 8.0) and created "maps" for the bits. For me, the make of the bit is also important. It tells me the quality of the bit and if and where I can find instructions and tips on using the bit. For example, the LeeValley bits have instructions with some of them so I need to know that. 

So the divisions are as follows:

1. shank size
a. manufacturer
i. bit profile
* profile size

Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way

====


----------

